# Nuggets lineup



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

So, with Barry signed up to push and support Rodney, and Francisco finally in the fold (presumably to give Nene starter's minutes at PF rather than C, unless Camby misses a lot of games), we're looking at the following rotation at each position next year:

C-Marcus Camby, Francisco Elson, Nene Hilario
PF-Nene Hilario, Nickoloz Tskitishvili, Marcus Camby
SF-Carmelo Anthony, Nickoloz Tskitishvili, Rodney White
SG-Rodney White, Jon Barry
PG-Andre Miller, Earl Boykins

Definitely a huge improvement over last year, but probably not better than third worst in the conference. The best case scenario, though, could have the Nuggets emerging as a surprise if Nene takes a big step forward in his development, Anthony continues to show ROY talent, Camby can play hard for at least 60 games, and Andre shows that his recent dismal season was indeed a fluke.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Where's Yarbrough and Trepag?... Throw them into the mix and I like your chances... For real... Dre's a solid point... Boykins a solid backup... White can ball... Yarbrough..Barry or Trepag can give quality mins at the 2... Melo is the real deal... Tskittles should be a nice backup at the 3 and 4(possibly)... Nene's a beast at the 4 and 5... While Camby(if healthy) is one of the most athletic C's around... Neva heard of the Elson cat but Nene can step in the C position if need be... From the looks of it there's more than enough score'n and D to compete in the West... Why couldn't ya'll pull out the last seed?... L.A...SAC...DAL...PHO...PORT...SA and MINNI are the only locks I see... The last spot between Ya'll...HOU and SEA is up for grabs IMO... Anyone agree?... Peace


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

With Hilario (best as a PF, not centre) and Carmelo, would you guys trade Skita? He bombed last year, but should still have trade value with his upside.

Assuming he'll never be a starter for you guys, his trade value would never be higher. What position would you like to fortify by trading him? (if you were to trade)


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I would trade Skita if it meant we could fortify the center position, which will be hardest to fill through free agency or the draft, and which depends right now on a shaky Camby and unproven Elson.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Where's Yarbrough and Trepag?... Throw them into the mix and I like your chances... For real... Dre's a solid point... Boykins a solid backup... White can ball... Yarbrough..Barry or Trepag can give quality mins at the 2... Melo is the real deal... Tskittles should be a nice backup at the 3 and 4(possibly)... Nene's a beast at the 4 and 5... While Camby(if healthy) is one of the most athletic C's around... Neva heard of the Elson cat but Nene can step in the C position if need be... From the looks of it there's more than enough score'n and D to compete in the West... Why couldn't ya'll pull out the last seed?... L.A...SAC...DAL...PHO...PORT...SA and MINNI are the only locks I see... The last spot between Ya'll...HOU and SEA is up for grabs IMO... Anyone agree?... Peace


Yarborough sucks. That's why he's not in the lineup.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> I would trade Skita if it meant we could fortify the center position, which will be hardest to fill through free agency or the draft, and which depends right now on a shaky Camby and unproven Elson.


It would be stupid to trade Skita. Kiki said he was a three year project, so he'll give him three years. No one was expecting him to do good last year and he's only 20 years old. He did a lot better in summer league and has put on a lot of muscle. He'll be a premier player in this league but needs time to develop.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes but where will you play him? 

Unless you're playing nene or melo out of position, he's going to be wasted. You coudl fortify other positions instead of having talent rot on the bench.

Or stunting the development of carmelo by taking playing time away for skita.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Yarborough sucks. That's why he's not in the lineup.


Rippa... You mighta seen more Nuggs game's than me last season... But do you really think Yarb's is a bust after one season?... The cat averaged (23mpg..7ppg..2.7reb's.. .97stl's..2.2ast)... I realize that he's gotta cut his turnova's(1.37) down and bring his field goal percentage(.393)up... Barry's number's(18mpg..7ppg..1TO.. .79stl's..2.6ast..2.3reb's.450FG%) weren't much better last season as a reserve either... Wit Dre runnin the show I really don't see why Yarb's can't improve into a better player... Jus my opinion... Peace


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cram</b>!
> Yes but where will you play him?
> 
> Unless you're playing nene or melo out of position, he's going to be wasted. You coudl fortify other positions instead of having talent rot on the bench.
> ...


Well, I think Skita has more potential than Carmelo but I do see your point. I'm not sure what Kiki is going to do if/when Skita and Carmelo blow up. Skita could find at least 20-25 minutes in a backup role but that may still be a waste. We'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> Rippa... You mighta seen more Nuggs game's than me last season... But do you really think Yarb's is a bust after one season?... The cat averaged (23mpg..7ppg..2.7reb's.. .97stl's..2.2ast)... I realize that he's gotta cut his turnova's(1.37) down and bring his field goal percentage(.393)up... Barry's number's(18mpg..7ppg..1TO.. .79stl's..2.6ast..2.3reb's.450FG%) weren't much better last season as a reserve either... Wit Dre runnin the show I really don't see why Yarb's can't improve into a better player... Jus my opinion... Peace


Dude, Yarborough is awful. He doesn't even deserve to be in the NBA. His jumpshot is horrible, he doesn't play much defense, and makes poor decisions with the ball. Having seen this guy jack up all year, I can't stand him. Trust me, the only league he should be playing in is a YMCA one.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Dude, Yarborough is awful. He doesn't even deserve to be in the NBA. His jumpshot is horrible, he doesn't play much defense, and makes poor decisions with the ball. Having seen this guy jack up all year, I can't stand him. Trust me, the only league he should be playing in is a YMCA one.


I feel ya Rippa... But... As long as there's room for the likes of Keyon Dooling..Zhizhi and Diop in the NBA, there's more than enough room for Yarb's... Peace


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

looks like we can add voshon to that list too.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey ! The season is getting closer and my Suns are set but my second fave team, the nugz, are not ! Here's who I'd like to see start.

Starting C: Nene (35mpg) 
Backups: Marcus Camby (8mpg), Francisco Elson (5mpg)

Starting PF: Nikoloz Tskitishvili (22mpg)
Backups: Marcus Camby (18mpg), Free agent (8mpg)

Starting SF: Carmelo Anthony (32mpg)
Backups: Ryan Bowen (12mpg), Nikoloz Tskitishvili (4mpg)

Starting SG: Voshon Lenard (20mpg)
Backups: Rodney White (19mpg), Jon Barry (9mpg)

Starting PG: Andre Miller (35mpg) 
Backup: Earl Boykins (13mpg)

The rest: Junior Harrington, Jeff Trepagnier and Vincent Yarbrough should get time time too.

The mpg's are fictive - as I am only trying to indicate who's the starter ans who's the main backup. We all know that (most) players get their minutes e.g. injuries, suspentions and match-ups.

Some may disagree that Skita should start but he has potential and he has done great this summer. I know I was hard on him last season but the buzz about his potential has actually grown - the guy put on weight and is beginning to learn the NBA way.

Some may want Rodney White to start - to that I say: "maybe". Voshon Lenard is a vet and should start. The future of the Nugz are Melo, Skita, Nene and Dre - in no particular order.

I can't wait to see Melo - I hope he's gonna be a star !

Peace, Mike 
 

# 1 Suns, # 2 Nuggets, # 3 Young Bulls and # 4 Magic


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Skita is too young to start and Voshon sucks.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Shoudn't trade Skita you should try to develope him to play the four that way he could start next year with Nene


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

ive liked skita all along, i hope he develops so its nene skita and melo starting at the 345. fill that 2 spot, and theres a great young roster, i think.


----------

